# Summer Camp theatre counselors wanted



## ChipTheatre (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Guys, Just wanted to throw it out there that Camp Chipinaw is looking for a few counselors in their Theatre department for the summer of 2009. Looking for director assistants, sound and lighting, set construction, set design, and costuming. If anyone is interested you can apply online at Chipinaw or email [email protected] . Camp runs from June 24th - August 17th. Full room and board provided with competitive salary. Thanks and Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 30, 2008)

Thread moved to Theatre Management and Development forum, as that's where we've determined job opportunities should go.


----------

